# Sky F1 after season 1



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I just wondered what people think of Sky TV's coverage of the 2012 F1 season? I don't have it myself and I really don't want to back down and have to get sky for my F1 fix but I am a little concerned about next season on BBC1 with Jake leaving.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

I've enjoyed the Sky coverage. Some of the pre-race stuff is not so good. Jake is much better at that side of things than the guy Sky have.

Grid walk/race commentary I much prefer the Sky team over the BBC team. They seem to get good pit information with having both Ted & Natalie around to get the scoop.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Rob_Quads said:


> I've enjoyed the Sky coverage. Some of the pre-race stuff is not so good. Jake is much better at that side of things than the guy Sky have.
> 
> Grid walk/race commentary I much prefer the Sky team over the BBC team. They seem to get good pit information with having both Ted & Natalie around to get the scoop.


I'd agree with that 100% :thumb:


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

The sound and picture quality is 100% better with sky HD compared to BBC too.:thumb:


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

I did feel the same as you but gave in so that I could have HD channels and with the £70 vouchers at the time it made the bitter taste bearable. I have been quite pleased with the coverage.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Sky don't have Eddie or coulthard, for that reason I will stay with the bbc


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Sky don't have Eddie or coulthard, for that reason I will stay with the bbc


Sounds like a good reason to go to sky EJ on his soap box I don't miss that


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

For a first season the coverage has been very good.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Not having Sky or having seen any of the Sky coverage I've been more than happy enough with the Beeb offering - the only downside waiting for highlights then only having an hour and a bit of the actual race.

I like all the build up and detailed stuff on the BBC, didn't realise Jake was leaving though!


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Its similar on sky might be worth watching a race with a friend that has sky HD its a lot better than I thought it would be.


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

BBC crew + sky HD = winner....


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

jomo said:


> BBC crew + sky HD = winner....


Thats what most people at work seem to be saying mate!



adlem said:


> Not having Sky or having seen any of the Sky coverage I've been more than happy enough with the Beeb offering - the only downside waiting for highlights then only having an hour and a bit of the actual race.
> 
> I like all the build up and detailed stuff on the BBC, didn't realise Jake was leaving though!


Totally agree! I like the build up stuff and the mini documentaries about the new tracks, the cars the technical stuff etc. I feel this is the bit that has been cut on the BBC's highlights. I'm really looking forward to the USA race tomorrow but feel if it was live on the Beeb there would be loads of build-up stuff but feel we will be very short changed this weekend!!!

Also I don't understand why the quali highlights are on at 9:00pm but the race is on at 10:25pm until 12:25 on Sunday! Why is it almost 1.5 hours later?? No other race has been like this with the highlights. I'll never stay up that late on a work night and if I record it I'll never avoid hearing the result at work etc before I get chance to watch it

I think Jake is leaving to do a football program on BT Vision not sure who will replace him?


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

tmitch45 said:


> Also I don't understand why the quali highlights are on at 9:00pm but the race is on at 10:25pm until 12:25 on Sunday! Why is it almost 1.5 hours later?? No other race has been like this with the highlights.


The race will take longer than quali and they won't want it to be shown until the race is finished. Both are delayed by about the same time of the finishing point. I'm guessing the race is slightly later so they can get the 10 o'clock news in before hand as well.

No other race has been this late in the day so its not really comparable to other races (where most of them have been earlier than later


----------



## Euan (Oct 23, 2011)

jomo said:


> BBC crew + sky HD = winner....


Love the Dolby 5.1 on Sky HD......the in car camera with the engine behind you is great.

Euan


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Rob_Quads said:


> The race will take longer than quali and they won't want it to be shown until the race is finished. Both are delayed by about the same time of the finishing point. I'm guessing the race is slightly later so they can get the 10 o'clock news in before hand as well.
> 
> No other race has been this late in the day so its not really comparable to other races (where most of them have been earlier than later


What I ment rob is I thought with the previous highlights shows they were both on at the same time i.e. 12:00pm quali highlights on Sat then 12:00pm Race highlights on Sunday. Wondered why its seems so different for this race which obviously makes it so much later on the sunday.

I could be wrong on those previous time though!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lee Mackenzie is taking over from Jake. 

It's not F1 I have a problem paying sky for its all the other crap I don't want to watch. 

It's overpriced and had killed almost every sport it has taken except football. Though you could argue that was better before SKY money as well.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> Lee Mackenzie is taking over from Jake.
> 
> It's not F1 I have a problem paying sky for its all the other crap I don't want to watch.
> 
> It's overpriced and had killed almost every sport it has taken except football. Though you could argue that was better before SKY money as well.


I think she will do a good job but a lot depends on her onscrene chemistry/relationship with EJ and Coultard. I think it will take a lot to beat the current group. Also anyone find her quite attractive?


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

Rob_Quads said:


> I've enjoyed the Sky coverage. Some of the pre-race stuff is not so good. Jake is much better at that side of things than the guy Sky have.
> 
> Grid walk/race commentary I much prefer the Sky team over the BBC team. They seem to get good pit information with having both Ted & Natalie around to get the scoop.


completely agree, :thumb:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> Also anyone find her quite attractive?


From the neck up, yes.
From the neck down, nooooooo.
She's a very odly proportioned woman.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Rickyboy said:


> From the neck up, yes.
> From the neck down, nooooooo.
> She's a very odly proportioned woman.


100% agree!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I would. Then after, we'd geek out about F1 cars.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Lee Mackenzie is taking over from Jake.
> 
> 
> > Oh god no
> ...


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Also I've just noticed that for some reason the Beeb have not put todays quali on HD its only on BBC2!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

We upgraded to HD as we already had Sky so that we could get the F1 channel, have to say I've been impressed with their coverage considering it's their first season. It's not quite as good as it was when the Beeb had it but far better than ITV's attempt. Have a feeling next season you'll only get the F1 channel if you have the sports package though?!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Against my better judgement Sky has been bang-on. The actual race format is identical anyway and some of the pre-race shows have been excellent. Post race can drag a bit.

Johnny Herbert, Damon Hill & the always brilliant Sir Brundle have good chemistry and Anthony Davidson's analysis is superb, as is the excellent Mr Kravitz's post race roundup.

It was always heading this way which is sad but Sky have done rather well I think.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

AndyC said:


> and some of the pre-race shows have been excellent.


I love Tooned


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

All of us including me were moaning at the start but honestly Sky have done a really good job, before I was thinking it would be full of ad breaks during the race, they weren't going to give it the coverage it deserves and were just going to use it a way of sucking more people into paying and upgrading but they have really done a good job and certainly matched the BBC in terms of the quality. Is it worth paying for sky purely for the F1, probably not but for existing customers who are big fans but don't Sky sports or the HD pack I'd say it's worth the upgrade. I think having a dedicated channel has really made the difference. Without that it would most likely have been fobbed off to one of the lesser channels to keep the football fans happy.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I've only seen one race on sky when it was a freebie, I think it was the German. Can't be sure, they have Johnny Herbert and Damon Hill  but Martin Brundle. I won't be subscribing as, as far as I'm aware, you have to have all the sports channels.
Plus for me though on the beeb is that Jake Humphrey is going. I just can't stand him. He done my head in on the Olympics. Gary Anderson is a good addition to the beeb team, but that's my view.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I've only seen one race on sky when it was a freebie, I think it was the German. Can't be sure, they have Johnny Herbert and Damon Hill  but Martin Brundle. I won't be subscribing as, as far as I'm aware, you have to have all the sports channels.
> Plus for me though on the beeb is that Jake Humphrey is going. I just can't stand him. He done my head in on the Olympics. Gary Anderson is a good addition to the beeb team, but that's my view.


Atm you don't have to have the sports channels if you upgrade to HD, but obviously you're still having to pay extra for the HD package.

Although I do have a sneaking suspicion that next season it will only be with the sports package.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

After the Ferrari stunt this weekend, I never even watched the highlights, just got the results of the BBC site. That to me was more business than racing.
ATM we have cable but that's getting probably reduced to free view soon, Neil has now been told he gets no more dole, and cant get anything else and he used to pay the £10 for the package, so no upgrades any time soon.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Much prefer BBC. If its live on BBC I'll watch it on there because Jake Eddie and David are great IMO!

Jakes last last next week too!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm surprised Sky allowed the F1 for "free" this year. 

BBC said that F1 was the most expensive programme per viewer it had. 

I'm struggling to see how it would be worthwhile for Sky given the low numbers of people who actually have HD.

I've got a horrible feeling they will try and keep squeezing more money out of the customer once onboard.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

With Sky its a little difference as its not just a simple Viewers + Cost of production as Sky also have the sales of adverts. Obviously numbers of viewers play a factor but there is also other things like certain types of adverts are more likely to work at the right time and thus they can charge more. As a result it may cost less for them to make a production per viewer than the BBC might.

One of the reasons its probably one of the most expensive is because other major productions it does its able to sell on to other companies like Merlin etc and thus the cost goes down.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Kerr said:


> I'm surprised Sky allowed the F1 for "free" this year.
> 
> BBC said that F1 was the most expensive programme per viewer it had.
> 
> ...


Not sure why your surprised, BBC gets £140ish of your money a year, Sky gets £600+ and additional prime/targeted advertising for high end brands like watches, cars, perfume etc that the beeb can't benefit from.

I considered Sky when they bought the F1 rights, but as they're only doing it to get more subscribers I'm refusing on principal.

p.s. On the dole and have Sky, *and* HD *and* F1 channel.....I can't justify it....and I'm not doing too badly month to month! Just saying :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Rob_Quads said:


> With Sky its a little difference as its not just a simple Viewers + Cost of production as Sky also have the sales of adverts. Obviously numbers of viewers play a factor but there is also other things like certain types of adverts are more likely to work at the right time and thus they can charge more. As a result it may cost less for them to make a production per viewer than the BBC might.
> 
> One of the reasons its probably one of the most expensive is because other major productions it does its able to sell on to other companies like Merlin etc and thus the cost goes down.





Bero said:


> Not sure why your surprised, BBC gets £140ish of your money a year, Sky gets £600+ and additional prime/targeted advertising for high end brands like watches, cars, perfume etc that the beeb can't benefit from.
> 
> I considered Sky when they bought the F1 rights, but as they're only doing it to get more subscribers I'm refusing on principal.
> 
> p.s. On the dole and have Sky, *and* HD *and* F1 channel.....I can't justify it....and I'm not doing too badly month to month! Just saying :thumb:


ITV couldn't make money when they had loads of adverts and a far higher viewing audience.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

When ITV had F1 it was a completely different place. Different sport with different characters, TV has moved on, advertising has moved on lots.

Just because one company can't do something doesn't mean another can't either.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Kerr said:


> ITV couldn't make money when they had loads of adverts and a far higher viewing audience.


Yeah but they make zero money off the viewing public - a far cry from £50+ a month from each person.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I have to say even though I had sky wasn't looking forward to their coverage, but they have done it proud with the dedicated channel, BBC just didnt bother, they should have had free practices on BBC2 if not on one..

I'm glad I've got sky shame the BBC didn't value it enough but that's the way it always goes. Jake gone for next season, can't see it working very well. 

Roll on next race and hopefully some full season replays in the break to keep us going.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

At first I didn't want to pay extra. I didn't want to give sky even "more" money, and I thought that Simon lazenby wouldn't be any where near as good as jake humphreys. But then I didn't see why I should miss out for a measly £5. And now I'm so glad I didn't. The coverage great, all 3 free practices, the F1 show, and loads of extra programmes that are F1 related. Plus you have HD, which is so much better no matter what programme your watching


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Rob_Quads said:


> When ITV had F1 it was a completely different place. Different sport with different characters, TV has moved on, advertising has moved on lots.
> 
> Just because one company can't do something doesn't mean another can't either.


It was only a few years ago ITV was showing F1 and I don't think much has changed in terms of characters etc.

I wouldn't say F1 is as popular as it was just a few years ago.

ITV although hugely unpopular with their adverts mid race still have the record number of viewers for a F1 race in the UK.

Haven't most of the companies cut back on spending on advertising these days compared to old?

Nobody really knows what is going on in the background. It does seem odd that with a fraction(some races were 70% down on previous years figures) of the viewers that Sky is making the books balance when others have said it wasn't worthwhile.

Are they making the books balance with F1 or is something else covering the costs short term and hope many more move over to Sky for F1?

Sky has been steadily increasing costs for years and you keep having to add more services to keep up.

Remember when you only had to pay for sports and movies?

Now the movie package seems a joke as you have to pay for films pay-per-view and it is considerably later before they appear on another subscription channel you already pay for.

I can't see how it is beneficial for the sponsors of the cars and tracks when they are losing exposure to millions in this country either.

I can't see with viewing figures substantially down and in when it times of recession Sky can be making the shortfall up with so much better advertising.

Personally I do have a feeling F1 was am attempt to get many people to move to Sky and subscribe to HD which hasn't really drawn that many.

Quite a few people I know that have counted towards F1 viewing figures have only watched a race as they want to see the effects of HD rather than being overly interested in watching F1.

I do feel it will only be a matter of time before it becomes an additional charge.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Sky F1 has been brilliant as much as it pains me to say so. Very good choice they made not asking for a Sky Sport sub to watch as a lot of F1 fans could care less about football. I couldnt justify the extra if they did. as it is now its very good just for the picture and sound upgrade alone if you have a decent 5.1 system its really imersive.


----------

